# Moving to Thailand -- Pls help!!!



## rhapsody28 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi there,

I have intention to move to Bkk in a counple of month's time. 

I can speak a little Thai and daily communication should not be an issue. 

Just wondering if it'll be hard for me to get a job there since I cant read/ write Thai. 

I'm a 30 year old female, working as a Finance Manager in Singapore. 

My intention of moving there is to be with my HB who is on permanent station there. Now that I have a kid, I'd like him to be in close contact with his dad. 

Also, is there a good international school in the vincity of Pathum Thani? 

Please advice!! 

Many Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

rhapsody28 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have intention to move to Bkk in a counple of month's time.
> 
> ...



rhapsody28,

Welcome to the forum. If you're from Singapore you likely speak Chinese. At least in Bangkok I'm sure many speak Chinese and that's who owns the wealth of Thailand. If you've mastered Chinese you can probably learn conversational Thai fairly easy. Out in the hinterland they probably only speak Thai but that's my "wag" for the day. From what I understand in my reading, excellent international schools are available but expensive but you might see if you could do some horse trading - help them with finances et al and they educate your kid! Probably unlikely but worth looking into.

Serendipity 2


----------



## rhapsody28 (Dec 9, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> rhapsody28,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. If you're from Singapore you likely speak Chinese. At least in Bangkok I'm sure many speak Chinese and that's who owns the wealth of Thailand. If you've mastered Chinese you can probably learn conversational Thai fairly easy. Out in the hinterland they probably only speak Thai but that's my "wag" for the day. From what I understand in my reading, excellent international schools are available but expensive but you might see if you could do some horse trading - help them with finances et al and they educate your kid! Probably unlikely but worth looking into.
> 
> Serendipity 2


Hi there! Thanks 

I can speak chinese and have gone thru 2 levels of the Thai language, so daily communication shouldnt be an issue. 

Just wondering if MNCs in Thailand would hire someone like me... who has abt 8 years exp in Finance / Managerial Field and able to converse in English and Thai.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

rhapsody28 said:


> Hi there! Thanks
> 
> I can speak chinese and have gone thru 2 levels of the Thai language, so daily communication shouldnt be an issue.
> 
> Just wondering if MNCs in Thailand would hire someone like me... who has abt 8 years exp in Finance / Managerial Field and able to converse in English and Thai.



Hi rhapsody,

I've no clue what MNCs are - so you can see how helpful I am! 

That said it seems to me you have some skills that would be in demand in Thailand and it will just be a matter of finding your niche. You'll have a much better chance, I would think, in Bangkok. The further you are away the less likely you'll be able to find a job. The Thai government isn't very keen on us foreigners but a couple of suggestions - try agencies within the Thai government. Someone with multi-lingual skills isn't all that common. I would also try embassies including the Singapore embassy and consulate and perhaps the US embassy and consulate. Might also contact some of the international lawyers doing business in the Kingdom as they might need someone with your skills. It won't be easy to find work but the Thai government isn't helping matters any either. Best of luck! 

Serendipity2


----------



## rhapsody28 (Dec 9, 2009)

haha.. MNCs refer to Multi-National Cos.... 

Do any of you have any links to such job portals? 
Please let me know. 
I've been working all my life... so i dun think i'll be able to convert myself to s Stay -At-Home mom.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

rhapsody28 said:


> haha.. MNCs refer to Multi-National Cos....
> 
> Do any of you have any links to such job portals?
> Please let me know.
> I've been working all my life... so i dun think i'll be able to convert myself to s Stay -At-Home mom.




rhapsody,

I figured out what MNCs meant - after I posted my last! :/ Your best bet will probably be to contact your consulate as I would think they [and other consulates] could give you a list of multi-national companies. A Google search of MNCs in Thailand would probably be fruitful as well. Here's a link that may be helpful but beware any that want to charge you a fee. Legitimate companies are normally paid by the employer not the prospective employee. 

Search Jobs in Thailand - Jobbind.com

There are over 1740 multi-national companies in Thailand and that doesn't include government agencies [I don't think] You can probably go to your library and get additional information on multi-national companies as well. Happy hunting! 

Serendipity2


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello Rhapsody,

A Google search for "chamber of commerce Thialand" will give you a wealth of information, which shall keep you busy for at least a few days.....

Good luck.

Jan


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

One other thing, I'm sure you know about the work visa issues/problems, if your partner already has a job in Thailand (I'm assuming he isn't Thai).


----------



## rhapsody28 (Dec 9, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> One other thing, I'm sure you know about the work visa issues/problems, if your partner already has a job in Thailand (I'm assuming he isn't Thai).


yea... my hubby is also a singaporean..
but thus far, his visa application is alright cos he's running his own firm there. 
my job application thus far hasnt been successful.... perhaps i'll do some small businesses on my own there...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

rhapsody28 said:


> yea... my hubby is also a singaporean..
> but thus far, his visa application is alright cos he's running his own firm there.
> my job application thus far hasnt been successful.... perhaps i'll do some small businesses on my own there...



rhapsody,

There's your answer. Surely he needs someone that speaks English, Chinese and Thai and is good with financial matters. 

Serendipity2


----------



## rhapsody28 (Dec 9, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> rhapsody,
> 
> There's your answer. Surely he needs someone that speaks English, Chinese and Thai and is good with financial matters.
> 
> Serendipity2


hi there... 

wish it was that easy... hahah... 
i'd prefer to carve my own career.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

rhapsody28 said:


> yea... my hubby is also a singaporean..
> but thus far, his visa application is alright cos he's running his own firm there.
> my job application thus far hasnt been successful.... perhaps i'll do some small businesses on my own there...


Once in Thailand just start networking - and I am sure you will be snapped up for a job. You have to be there and have to make contacts, but with your background there are lots of jobs (logistics, hotels, travel agencies, internation companies) that need languages and clear thinking plus being from the ASEAN region you would fit right in.


----------



## soiwalker (Dec 15, 2009)

rhapsody28 said:


> Also, is there a good international school in the vincity of Pathum Thani? Please advice!!


I know an excellent Singapore curriculum school, but it is in downtown BKK. I'd highly recommend this school if your child/children plan to return to SG for higher education. I'm no longer attached to this school, but was their HoD English/Humanities for a number of years. For the money (much cheaper than the 'biggie schools'), there is no better education in all of Thailand. The English and Chinese departments are very strong, as are the Maths & Sciences... the Thai Department is a bit weak, but there has to be some 'give' somewhere in order to cover three languages at native/near native levels along with advanced maths & sciences, arts, etc... 

Anyway... if you'd like any info on this school, just let me know. BTW, there are two SG schools in this area and only ONE is worth your time and tuition money.


----------



## kevin82nd (Dec 17, 2009)

*I can help !*



rhapsody28 said:


> Hi there! Thanks
> 
> I can speak chinese and have gone thru 2 levels of the Thai language, so daily communication shouldnt be an issue.
> 
> Just wondering if MNCs in Thailand would hire someone like me... who has abt 8 years exp in Finance / Managerial Field and able to converse in English and Thai.


My name is Kevin I'm a Thai born but grew up in the US.. I'm a real estate agent here in Bangkok Thailand,, Let me know if I can help you once you get here , I know alot of good international school. Exactly where in Bangkok would your husband be station? XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------

